

Node.js powers comet for plurk (100k+ users at once) - olegp
http://amix.dk/blog/post/19490#Plurk-Instant-conversations-using-comet

======
amix
I am here to answer questions. I will start by sharing some implementation
details:

\- we use long polling, but will add WebSocket support once we get more
browsers that support it. The code to make it work is shared here:
<http://amix.dk/blog/post/19489>

\- we had a smaller comet system in the past that was based on Java + JBoss
Netty. It didn't scale that well (used ~10x time the memory node.js solution
and had a lot of quirks, like lost connections). Generally thought Netty
worked "ok", but I would recommend anyone doing anything serious to look at
node.js

\- node.js feels VERY natural, but it could be because I had coded so much in
JavaScript :)

\- I have done a presentation on comet with node.js+V8 to the Taipei Open
Source Group which you can check out here: <http://amix.dk/blog/post/19484>

The technology is there to build next generation web-applications, what are
you waiting for? :)

~~~
liuliu
how do you access data storage backend (redis, memcached, your lightcloud and
mysql) wth node.js? any suggestions?

Edit: plus, I am confused about the presentation on comparison with Tornado
slide. It seems Tornado has higher transfer rate. And after all, they just do
a thin layer on top of epoll, what's the penalty here?

~~~
amix
Given how young node.js is it has a lot of modules including:

Redis <http://github.com/fictorial/redis-node-client>

memcache: <http://github.com/elbart/node-memcache>

MySQL support using DBSlayer

And it's fairly easy to implement other stuff using node.js's TCP module. This
said, it could definitely use more modules, but it's a young project and I am
sure they will come.

------
brainfucker
Are you using hashlib library (<http://github.com/brainfucker/hashlib>) (I
just wondering=)

Did you need some other functionality, and also have you any interest of new
modules for node?

------
liuliu
node.js is surely cutting-edge. But I am more interested to see any
implementations of Google's Go for COMET in large website practice.

